# Thumb Placement For Sai



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 13, 2014)

When holding the sai in open position, our tradition places the thumb on the junction between the blade and the guards (monouchi and yoku).  This allows control of the weapon for striking and rapid transition to the 'punching' position, while not exposing the thumb to the inner part of the guard, where it could be smashed by a weapon such as a bo if used to intercept or block such a strike.

However, I have seen videos and tutorials that show the thumb either tucked on top of the index finger like a traditional fist, or wrapped over the guard, which to me seems dangerous.

How about you?


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2014)

The following is my opinion, and doesn't necessarily reflect what should be "sai gospel."   



Bill Mattocks said:


> When holding the sai in open position, our tradition places the thumb on the junction between the blade and the guards (monouchi and yoku).  This allows control of the weapon for striking and rapid transition to the 'punching' position, while not exposing the thumb to the inner part of the guard, where it could be smashed by a weapon such as a bo if used to intercept or block such a strike.



We hold ours pretty much the same as your explanation, where the thumb rests on junction.  This gives you a much better level of stability.  

Regarding trying to stop a swinging bo with a sai, that's not exactly a practical thing, since the person swinging the bo can generate quite a bit of momentum if he knows how to use proper bodily mechanics.  Even if you manage to catch the bo with the guard, there's going to be so much force, that it will literally drive the metal guard into your hand, and that would really, really hurt.  





> However, I have seen videos and tutorials that show the thumb either tucked on top of the index finger like a traditional fist, or wrapped over the guard, which to me seems dangerous.



Holding the sai with the thumb under the guard isn't going to be ideal, since now the user has lost a lot of leverage by not having the thumb reinforcing the junction.  It would be much more difficult to control the sai, especially if they were used defensively.  Also, when you make slashing strikes, again, you don't have the reinforcement needed to create a more stable strike.  

Holding the sai with the thumb in the guard should only done while transitioning from one type of strike to the next.  At the end of the strike, the thumb should be resting on the junction, outside of the guard.


----------



## harlan (Aug 15, 2014)

Open/offensive grip: thumb on the inside...more a result of rotating the sai into the palm.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 15, 2014)

We hold exactly as you say, thumb at junction. The Sai is a great forearm builder also. Blocking and trapping utilizing the side prongs is unique to this weapon.....


----------

